# Anybody got some fish recipes?



## Mindaboo (Apr 18, 2009)

I have some haddock fillets and am looking for some ideas to cook them. Does anyone have any?


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 18, 2009)

2 lbs haddock fillets 
flour 
1 egg, slightly beaten 
3 tablespoons milk 
2 tablespoons ketchup 
dry breadcrumbs 
seasoning salt 
1/4 cup vegetable oil 
1 clove garlic 
2 tablespoons white wine 
2 tablespoons butter 

*Directions*

Lightly salt and pepper fillets. 

Dust fillets in flour. 

Dip in mixture of egg, milk and ketchup. 

Dip in the bread crumb mixture. 

Sprinkle with seasoning salt. 

Let stand for 15 minutes. 

Saute garlic in the oil for 1 minute. 

Add fish and fry on both sides. 

Place fish on warm platter. 

Add wine and butter to the pan, scrape and bring to a boil. 

Drizzle over fish.


----------



## Edward (Apr 18, 2009)

How do you usually like to cook food? Grilled, Fried, Baked? Simple or Gourmet. Spicy or mild? 

Here's a pile of Haddock recipes.

Haddock recipes


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 18, 2009)

> How do you usually like to cook food? Grilled, Fried, Baked? Simple or Gourmet. Spicy or mild?



All of the above. Gourmet scares me a little. 

Thanks very much for the recipes!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 18, 2009)

I like fish pretty straight forward with a good tartar sauce. 

Beat up some egg and grind up some saltines to fine. Dip fish in egg and cover in saltine crumbs and simmer to brown in olive oil.


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 18, 2009)

*Gourmet scares me a little.*

 The most gourmet I've ever gotten was when I made some crab rangoon cups in muffin tins. I got those wonton wrappers and put them in the tins (I hate deep fat frying anything, not because of the taste or health, but the mess and I'm scared of burning myself so Bill does all the deep fat frying) Anyway I stuffed them with cream cheese, imitation crab and other stuff. They came out really nice - looked gourmet to me at least!


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 18, 2009)

Taco Bell looks gourmet to me!


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 18, 2009)

Mindaboo said:


> Taco Bell looks gourmet to me!



Gourmet cooking is overrated. It's the loving hands which prepare the food that counts.


----------



## Edward (Apr 18, 2009)

Salt, Pepper, Dill weed and/or rosemary, Lemon, Olive oil

Coat fish with olive oil

season with salt, pepper, dill weed/rosemary 

put lemon slices on top.

Grill, pan fry, poach, or bake until done. 

Serve with Tartar sauce

You can substitute Orange or lime slices for lemon.


----------



## YXU (Apr 18, 2009)

There is a Chinese way to cook sea fish in general. Lay the fish on a flat dish, season with salt, olive oil, rice wine, ginger root (cut into slices) and a lot of chives (do not cut). Steam the fish in a pot for 15 to 20 mintues. Add some fish sauce or light soy sauce before serving.


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 18, 2009)

> Gourmet cooking is overrated. It's the loving hands which prepare the food that counts.



 I need to remember that! I am a southern girl and cooking usually involves grilling or frying. Gourmet is anything you eat in a restaruant.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 18, 2009)

Fish reciepe: Let it back inthe lake or sea and go kill real meat


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 18, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> Fish reciepe: Let it back inthe lake or sea and go kill real meat



Now, Martin,  I know as a Dane, you're near the ocean and that _fisk_ is one of your country's specialties. You must have some sort of fish recipe hiding somewhere!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 18, 2009)

I could tell you some truths about fish or as you rightly put it "fisk" but it will most likely make you loose your appetite, but trust me go with beef or chicken, it is MUCH BETTER.


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 18, 2009)

Re4mdant said:


> I could tell you some truths about fish or as you rightly put it "fisk" but it will most likely make you loose your appetite, but trust me go with beef or chicken, it is MUCH BETTER.



Fair enough.  Ignorance is bliss and I'm a happy woman.  

But I always thought lutefisk was Swedish. And I've heard it's horrid.


----------

